# Its been awhile.....



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Abby is just GORGEOUS! Was she one of those sweet foster pups?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, what a gorgeous group you have!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Abby is just GORGEOUS! Was she one of those sweet foster pups?


Yes, she was.....Long story , but she is from a breeder , but got turned into the rescue......


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

she is cute!!!! So she is a foster? I'd hate to give her up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> she is cute!!!! So she is a foster? I'd hate to give her up.


No... We have *adopted* her now.... so she is part of the crew......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well she is beautiful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well she is beautiful!


Thanks..... She is a fiesty one and quite a handful....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new family member! Abbie looks like a fiesty girl. She will mature into a gorgeous adult, no doubt. And thanks for posting the photos of Maggie and Houdini. I love those golden-red coats!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

*A great pack!*

I love the pictures of your Goldens! You've got the best range of golden shades. I didn't realize your crew was so young, I bet there's never a dull moment.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

The group looks great! Congrats on the failed foster!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey nice to see you popping in !!!!! little Abbie is gorgeous, she looks like a little lion cub.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Congratulations on your new family member! Abbie looks like a fiesty girl. She will mature into a gorgeous adult, no doubt. And thanks for posting the photos of Maggie and Houdini. I love those golden-red coats!


I as well love the red coats...... Abbie was actually a birthday present to my son..... He wanted her so bad and it completes the one in every color according to him..... lol.........


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> I love the pictures of your Goldens! You've got the best range of golden shades. I didn't realize your crew was so young, I bet there's never a dull moment.


Thanks..... You are right... There is* Never* a dull moment at my house!!:bowl:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Congratulations! Abbie is so very lucky to have you!!! Love her picture.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

They are all so pretty, especially the first one. Lucky you!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures.... Glad you popped back into the forum. I was wondering where you had been.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep, it's like a rainbow made of Gold! That Abbie is so cute, and the other two are so athletic, they could probably play basketball or something like that!

Congrats on the new girl!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice pictures Mary. Sure nice to hear from you again! Love Houdini's big tail! And little Abbie is a doll


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice "Golden Pack" Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> Nice pictures Mary. Sure nice to hear from you again! Love Houdini's big tail! And little Abbie is a doll


Thanks Bruce.... If your talking about the first picture ... that is Maggie.. Hooties tail isnt anything like hers.....


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those pictures. Love all the colors. I agree....Abbie looks like a lion cub, what a cutie! Marley went through that messy looking lion hair stage at around 4 months too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> The group looks great! Congrats on the failed foster!


Thanks Mb..... Hope all works out with your new addition......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

No fair.......everyone's getting new dogs but me. And now my wife is trying to back down from when she said I could get a second golden when Samson hits two years old. Now she thinks the house is two small for two dogs.

I even offered to get rid of one of the kids, but she's still saying no....


----------

